# My first attempt at iwagumi



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

h




Feedback/advice would be nice!

Setup info:
20gallon standard dimensions tank
DIY co2
Eheim 2234 canister
Eheim jager 100w heater
Tank @ 78degree fahrenheit +/- 1
Plants: microswords, glosso, and 2 two others in the back (forgot names)
live stock: 14 neon tetras, 2 zebra danios, 2 clown killis, 2 pea puffers (will be transferred to a different tank, once that tank is finished cycling)
Lighting: coralife power compact fixture (two sockets) using only 1 65w 6700k.
3m quartz sand as substrate

The microswords and glosso have only been in the tank for 2 days.

Fertilizers that i add: chelated iron and some API leafzone stuff. I just ordered some micronutrients in the form of plantex CSM+B and will be dosing that in once its here.

Edit: video was taken a few minutes after adding in 10 neons, so they werent settled/know each other yet  As of today the neons now swim around in schoals! very cool (sorry first time having my own schoal of fish)


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking Tank. Can't wait to see it when everything grows an fills in.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Agreed, I am sure it will look absolutely stunning once all the plants fill in


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea i'll definitely get another video up soon, this time with a much better camera  instead of using my phone.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Week 2 Of said tank

Plants are starting to carpet, specially the glosso, branching out everywhere!

Had a bit of an algae problem-> reduced photo period, next to 0 dosing, removed the zebras and clown killi, added in 10 cherry shrimp

Will pick up another 10 tetras. 

Sorry for the crappy cam


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Your at 65w over a 20 gal tank = just over 3 wpg, too much light.

Are you dosing Fertilizers or using EI method? 

With that amount of light and no fertilizers then you might have more issues with algae. Until the rest of the plants grow in better to take more nutrients out of the water do you have any crappy stem plants that you can use as more of a "control". 

Hope that makes sence. All together i think you have a great design. i enjoy the high side on the left side and lower on the right.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I am dosing fertilizers, in terms of throwing a crappy stem plant in there. I didn't think of doing so, but apparently i was told microswords use quite a bit of nutrients.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

updated  glosso are really carpetting in, and the neons have settled in as well

Coming soon: ada lily pipes, co2 diffuser and drop checker, and most importantly Pressurized CO2 (thanks stuart)


----------

